# wonderful religion of peace member crashing soldier memorial



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When is this country going to wise up and boot these people out of here , all of them, before they destroy us like they already have Europe.

Its a vicious primitive culture that deserves to be extiguished.

I love the "911 was a inside job" you have to wonder why thes libs on here show such affection for someone that would kill them if they have the chance. Obamas weakness will probably give them the chance :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

How disrespectful :eyeroll: 
There is islam at it's finest.

I like the guy in the beginning who asks if she could do this in Saudi Arabia. The answer is no, she would be caned or lashed or executed. Only in the nations that her religion and her people hate can you do this.

Too bad she couldn't be charged with a crime and deported.

There is a law in ND about doing things like this, and the feds should follow up on this.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Remember, kids, bigotry works both ways. :******: uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Definition of bigotry

noun

*Irrational* suspicion or hatred of a particular group, race, or religion

feeling this way about the Islamist is perfectly rational and thus not bigotry


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

She doesnt sound like a transplant. Her accent sounds like she was very likely BORN HERE!!!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

6 million American Muslims are what? Sleeper cells? It could not be LESS rational.

I've got a cousin who converted. You're saying it's perfectly rational to say that she should leave the country? That's NUTS!

I'm not condoning the actions of the idiot in the video, but come ON! When all 6 million show up and do something like this you'll have a point.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im not a big fan of ANY organized religion. Theyve ALLLLLL been the cause of bloodshed at one time or another. (except maybe Buddhism).

But, youve got to admit. In the last 50 years or so, the Muslims have been the "hotbed" of violence amongst the different religions. And just look at "Muslim countries" and areas in general. Pretty much ALWAYS fighting someone, and if theres not "someone" to fight, they fight amongst themselves.

Honestly, I say stop intervening and let em blow each other to hell and gone.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

BBJ, I can't say I disagree. I don't think the Middle East has a monopoly on it. Look at Sub-Saharan Africa... It's predominantly Christian, but WOW is that place messed UP.

I'm just saying that painting with a broad brush is really dangerous. That's how we wound up interning American citizens, including people whose families had been here for generations, during WWII, just because they were ethnically Japanese.

Crazy people come from all walks of life. There are literally, MILLIONS of non-crazy Muslims.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax said:


> Crazy people come from all walks of life. There are literally, MILLIONS of non-crazy Muslims.


Ill agree with that.

I mean, Catholicism has been a bastard of a religion to many people. Their hands arent "clean" by any means.

But, having read the Koran, I have to say their are some very very VERY disturbing passages in a book/religion that is supposedly "peaceful". The problem lies in how these passages are interpreted by the followers. And I think its apparent, that radical Islam is on the rise in todays world. The ranks of crazy Muslims are growing, one can only assume that many of the "non-crazy Muslims", are being converted to the crazy type.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobm said:


> When is this country going to wise up and boot these people out of here , all of them, before they destroy us like they already have Europe.
> 
> Its a vicious primitive culture that deserves to be extiguished.
> 
> I love the "911 was a inside job" you have to wonder why thes libs on here show such affection for someone that would kill them if they have the chance. Obamas weakness will probably give them the chance :eyeroll:


yes, the liberals will embrace them and welcome them, then they will institute sharia law and begin slowly killing the Americans that do not cowtoe to their beliefs......our leaders are just plain stupid.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

omegax said:


> 6 million American Muslims are what? Sleeper cells? It could not be LESS rational.
> 
> I've got a cousin who converted. You're saying it's perfectly rational to say that she should leave the country? That's NUTS!
> 
> I'm not condoning the actions of the idiot in the video, but come ON! When all 6 million show up and do something like this you'll have a point.


yep and it will be too damn late when that type of participation begins...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

omegax said:


> Remember, kids, bigotry works both ways. :ticked: uke:


Bigotry is generally associated with ignorance. My opinions are generated from reading and research. Believe what you want and what your cousin tells you. I'll stick to history and the news.


----------

